# Moderna boss says COVID-19 vaccine not proven to stop spread of virus



## Becky1951 (Nov 24, 2020)

Moderna’s coronavirus vaccine may not get life back to normal right away because it hasn’t yet been proven to prevent the deadly bug from spreading, the company’s top doctor says.

Research has shown that the biotech firm’s shot is effective at preventing people from getting sick with COVID-19, but there’s no hard evidence that it stops them from carrying the virus “transiently” and potentially infecting others who haven’t been vaccinated, according to Dr. Tal Zaks, Moderna’s chief medical officer.

“I think we need to be careful, as we get vaccinated, not to over-interpret the results,” Zaks told Axios in a TV interview released Monday. “When we start the deployment of this vaccine, we will not have sufficient concrete data to prove that this vaccine reduces transmission.”

"Do I believe that it reduces transmission? Absolutely yes, and I say this because of the science,” he added. “But absent proof, I think it’s important that we don’t change behaviors solely on the basis of vaccination.”

Zaks’ comments offer another sign that it will take time for a vaccine to bring an end to the global pandemic and help the economy recover even though drugmakers are working at a breakneck pace to produce a safe and effective inoculation.

Massachusetts-based Moderna revealed last week that its experimental vaccine was nearly 95 percent effective in a late-stage clinical trial. Pfizer and AstraZeneca have also reported that their shots are highly effective at warding off COVID-19.

Pfizer asked the US Food and Drug Administration to clear its vaccine for emergency use on Friday, and Moderna is expected to submit a similar request in the coming weeks. But all three companies will have to navigate the logistical challenge of distributing the vaccines around the world once regulators approve the shots.

While US officials say they plan to have millions of doses ready by the end of the year, a vaccine is not expected to be widely distributed until next spring.

Moderna’s stock price was roughly flat at $101 in premarket trading as of 7:57 a.m. Tuesday

https://nypost.com/2020/11/24/moderna-boss-says-covid-shot-not-proven-to-stop-virus-spread/


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

I'd likely pass on this one if the reports don't change.


----------



## Lakeland living (Nov 24, 2020)

Something a little different...https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox?projector=1Dr. DR  Roger Hodkinson on the above site says take 5000 units of D VITAMIN and that will take care of the virus. Gov and the press blowing it all out of proportion/
Hmmmm


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 24, 2020)

If I find out what's in it and if I get it...I'll let ya know if it works.


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Something a little different...https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox?projector=1Dr. DR  Roger Hodkinson on the above site says take 5000 units of D VITAMIN and that will take care of the virus. Gov and the press blowing it all out of proportion/
> Hmmmm


People should listen to what he has to say, whether they agree with him or not.  Sure beats being sheep & robots.


----------



## rgp (Nov 25, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Something a little different...https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox?projector=1Dr. DR  Roger Hodkinson on the above site says take 5000 units of D VITAMIN and that will take care of the virus. Gov and the press blowing it all out of proportion/
> Hmmmm




 I take 2000 IU daily just cause, wonder if that is doing anything [virus] related ? 

 But then again, I don't get out much to 'mingle' so ?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> People should listen to what he has to say, whether they agree with him or not.  Sure beats being sheep & robots.


I did listen to what this doctor had to say and his words simply don't comport with the reality much of the world is facing. 

It's been demonstrated repeatedly that people who aren't wearing masks and are congregating, are catching and spreading this virus in great numbers. His assertions that mask wearing is ineffective is contrary to the evidence, both anecdotal and scientific.

My nephew is in his mid thirties, previously in good health, but is now in an ICU bed as doctors try desperately to save his life.  The mistake that may cost him his life?  He went to a party where they weren't wearing masks.         

I can't speak to Alberta's situation, but many US hospitals are near the breaking point right now.  As are our morgues.  I noticed he skipped over those minor details.  Oops. 

"It's just another bad flu," this doctor says.  Gimme a break.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 25, 2020)

Side effects of covid vaccines:

https://news.yahoo.com/side-effects-covid-vaccines-expect-182612821.html


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Side effects of covid vaccines:
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/side-effects-covid-vaccines-expect-182612821.html


Thanks for this.  Well worth the read.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 25, 2020)

Good article about the protection of cloth masks:

https://news.yahoo.com/cloth-mask-is-a-powerful-weapon-against-coronavirus-224321477.html


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 25, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Side effects of covid vaccines:
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/side-effects-covid-vaccines-expect-182612821.html


Those are the known side effects at this time with people in the study.

After its distributed to the population there may be, and most likely will be other sides effects. Maybe not so benign.

That's why it takes years to develop a *safe vaccine.*


----------



## asp3 (Nov 25, 2020)

One should also look at the Snopes evaluation of the comments.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/dr-roger-hodkinson-covid-hoax/

To me "Dr. Hodkinson's" information is not from a reputable source.  Also anyone who has said that things are being blown out of proportion has not been able to explain why the number of additional deaths since March has been much higher than the number attributed to Covid 19.  So if anything most reputable news organizations are saying that the number of Covid 19 deaths is being underreported.

(edited to change deaths to additional deaths)


----------



## Liberty (Nov 25, 2020)

The current contender vaccines work off the "spike protein"...not a total live virus like the old fashioned flu shots used to.  Here's a overview article on this:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...d-vaccine-heres-what-we-know-them/6308571002/


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 25, 2020)

asp3 said:


> One should also look at the Snopes evaluation of the comments.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/dr-roger-hodkinson-covid-hoax/
> 
> ...


That's what I want to see at the end of the year. The total number of deaths in the US compared to the last 5 years. Could be interesting.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 25, 2020)

Liberty said:


> The current contender vaccines work off the "spike protein"...not a total live virus like the old fashioned flu shots used to.  Here's a overview article on this:
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...d-vaccine-heres-what-we-know-them/6308571002/


AstraZeneca's vaccine is more old school and is comparable to older vaccines for TB, malaria and ebola


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 25, 2020)

rgp said:


> I take 2000 IU daily just cause, wonder if that is doing anything [virus] related ?
> 
> But then again, I don't get out much to 'mingle' so ?


I take 3000 IU a day and I got the virus. I doubt another 2000 IU would make much difference, but who knows?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

My question is this...if the vaccine won't stop the spread then what's the point in getting it? People get vaccinated for the flu and still get the flu. So are we permanently going to be wearing masks? I wonder.

I began wearing double filters in my cloth masks not long ago. If I can block more and decrease my risk of a severe case then even better.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2020)

The article says the vaccine will stop the vaccinated person from getting sick from the virus, not that it will stop the virus, period. Do we know if our other vaccines have really stopped the viruses of all those other diseases from existing?  We might be walking around in a sea of viruses, which we'd probably rather not even think about. But we don't get sick from them, and that's what matters.


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> My question is this...if the vaccine won't stop the spread then what's the point in getting it? People get vaccinated for the flu and still get the flu. So are we permanently going to be wearing masks? I wonder.
> 
> I began wearing double filters in my cloth masks not long ago. If I can block more and decrease my risk of a severe case then even better.


I hope not because I cannot wear one in the first place. If enough people get vaccinated, then there might not be much of a chance of you getting infected with the virus whether you are vaccinated or not. The virus cannot spread if it is starved of hosts to infect.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

chic said:


> I hope not because I cannot wear one in the first place. If enough people get vaccinated, then there might not be much of a chance of you getting infected with the virus whether you are vaccinated or not. The virus cannot spread if it is starved of hosts to infect.


I'm not trying to be mean but do you really think we'll ever get to a place where the virus is *starved for a host*?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My nephew is in his mid thirties, previously in good health, but is now in an ICU bed as doctors try desperately to save his life.  The mistake that may cost him his life?  He went to a party where they weren't wearing masks.


I missed the ICU part when reading through the thread the first time.  I'm so sorry to see this.  Sending up prayers!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 26, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Something a little different...https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox?projector=1Dr. DR  Roger Hodkinson on the above site says take 5000 units of D VITAMIN and that will take care of the virus. Gov and the press blowing it all out of proportion/
> Hmmmm



Maybe if you take it with a dose of bleach.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Maybe if you take it with a dose of bleach.



Don't discount Vitamin D's immune enhancing properties just because an odd person blows it out of proportion as a cure.  It isn't a cure, but does confer immune system benefit against Covid and other infectious agents.  There were studies before Covid that proved it, and there are also studies showing Covid is less severe in patients with adequate Vitamin D levels.  More people than you might think are deficient.  Sunlight in winter in much of the US isn't adequate for skin to produce Vitamin D.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

Annie, my doctor said the same thing, and recommended taking 2000 IU (one pill) of Vitamin D3 every day.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 27, 2020)

Had mine checked last month...in the normal "good" range.  Take 800 IU a day. Give hub 2000 IU a day.  Also we take daily Vitamin C. Vitamin D3 is better, as it is more easily absorbed by the body:

https://www.newsweek.com/amplify/dr-fauci-recommends-these-vitamin-supplements-fight-covid-19


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

I also take vitamin D3 daily.  4000 units.


----------

